# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Steroids, or PED's for a Football player. (WR)

## PlayMAker11

I am a college football player about to attempt taking the next step in my career. I am an All American wide receiver and train relentlessly to be so. I will soon have pro days and combines which tests my 40 yard dash, 5-10-10 shuttle, L-Drill, Vertical Jump, Broad Jump, and Bench press. I am looking for suggestions on what supplements i should be taking. I really would like to avoid injectible's, but i am open to consider certain things. 

WHAT WILL HELP ME RUN FASTER AND JUMP HIGHER FOR BETTER RESULTS?

----------


## BG

*Moved to correct forum for replies. Everyone lets be constructive please.*

----------

